# Some Advice - Ovarian Cysts



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Just after a bit of advice, my SIL has just been taken into hospital with a suspected cyst on her Ovary. She has had two laps before resulting in one of her ovaries being removed (about 4 years ago) and has have problems with cysts on and off through her life.

We wont know until after the op tomoz if its serious enough that they have to take the remaining one away, has anyone had any problems like this or offer any advice.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Jules

Sorry to hear about your SIL - I know from experience that ovarian cysts can be horribly painful.
I've been in hospital about 5 times over the last 10 years with ovarian cysts but have only had 1 lap to have one removed (an endometrioma). There are a few different types of cysts and some go away on their own (I've had a few that have done that and a few that have twisted / ruptured).

Before they did my lap they told me that they might have to remove my ovary if the cyst was difficult to remove. I made sure that they were aware of our plans to start fertility treatment and my concerns about losing an ovary. During my lap the cyst burst and was drained and ovary left there.

Not sure there's much I can offer in terms of advice. Don't know how your SIL feels about the implications for fertility but would make sure that her feelings are made clear before that op so that they're aware and can do whatever they can to save it.

Will keep my fingers crossed that all goes well for her.

all the best
Sam xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry jules I don't know.my mother had cysts but that was some yrs ago and she had both ovaries removed but she was in agony and they were very large.I hope its not removed for her.keep us posted


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

jules really hope the op goes ok and they dont have to take her ovary


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh jules your poor sil

i dont know a great deal but i do know there are different types of cysts and this would be a factor i would imagine

any news?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys after all that they decided at 12pm (op was supposed to be at 1.30) that she didn't need one and sent her home. She's doing OK in an lot less pain and they have run a batch of tests and she'll get the results next Wednesday.

I'll probably have a good chat the next time I see her luckily they have a little girl but I think that doesn't really matter if you get told you have to loose your ability to conceive naturally its horrible.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules hugs to your sil


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless her hope the tests turn out ok


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hope the tests results come back good and no need for any surgery    to your sil


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

My SIL has just had her results not fantastic they have said that she will definatley need an op and it will be in the next couple of weeks. 

The con said that they will more than likey have to take a way the ovary, she is gutted at the moment and kicking herself for not trying to get a bro/sis for my neice sooner.

They live in Oxford so I'm not going to get a chance for a proper chat for a week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh thats sad but she mustnt kick herself, things happen that was behold our control


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Yer thats what I've said but I know I would be doing the same thing


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry about your sister in law Jules, I'm sure she'll really appreciate being able to talk about it with you next week


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no thats sad for your SIL.  Im sure in a week time by the time you see her she would have had chance to have a think and gather her thoughts.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry about the news jules, hugs to your sil


----------

